
They Know How to Prevent Megafires. Why Won’t Anybody Listen? - dfsegoat
https://www.propublica.org/article/they-know-how-to-prevent-megafires-why-wont-anybody-listen
======
dfsegoat
> _“Between 1982 and 1998, California’s agency land managers burned, on
> average, about 30,000 acres a year. Between 1999 and 2017, that number
> dropped to an annual 13,000 acres.”_

